# The ripper



## benosmose (Feb 18, 2013)

This fella has retired my whole pack for the year in 10 mins just one of them boars that knew how to use that razor sharp blade in his mouth and big ears they love to try to grab everybody lived after a couple hundred stiches and some dang good work by a good vet on a saturday night and he did not rip me a new one Thank you very much Mr Durham of Greensboro Ga


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 18, 2013)

sure nuff a nice one good luck its a pain doctoring dogs.ant it strange that the spotted ones are that ruff.


----------



## benosmose (Feb 18, 2013)

I know he was the meanest hog we bayed this year he had a bum leg and one eye but he was very accurate with his cuts and vests and collars did not even slow him down glad he broke and came at me cause he just could not handle that little 30 carbine between the eyes lol them dogs was glad to see him on his side


----------



## Dpsmith (Feb 18, 2013)

Man thats a gooden there. Glad all the dogs will b ok


----------



## jaredbeecher (Feb 18, 2013)

Dang good hog, hope your dogs heal fast for ya!!!!


----------



## back_woods (Feb 18, 2013)

some good teeth there! hope dogs heal soon


----------



## oldways (Feb 18, 2013)

Good hog sorry to hear about your dogs glad you got him.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 18, 2013)

What kind of vests and collars did he cut thru?


----------



## benosmose (Feb 18, 2013)

He did not cut thru any he got in the leg holes and between the collar and vest also under the jaw he just had one tusk that was really as sharp as a skinning knife the other was just normal guess thats how he did so much damage they gonna be okay though got a little swelling in those deep muscle cuts but we dodged a bullet and nobody got cut in the gut so im thankful but i doubt a recovery before turkey season.


----------



## buddylee (Feb 19, 2013)

Where'd you get the cats from ?


----------



## benosmose (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive had them for years some of the ones 8 or ten years ago where from sc around aiken and ive mixed them with other cats and even blueticks which still come out catahoula and makes them better trail dogs I think They aint so good with a long running hog unless you got a hound that keeps them going if not 1500 yards or so and they burn out and come back.


----------



## buddylee (Feb 19, 2013)

I really like the males build.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 19, 2013)

benosmose said:


> He did not cut thru any he got in the leg holes and between the collar and vest also under the jaw he just had one tusk that was really as sharp as a skinning knife the other was just normal guess thats how he did so much damage they gonna be okay though got a little swelling in those deep muscle cuts but we dodged a bullet and nobody got cut in the gut so im thankful but i doubt a recovery before turkey season.



Those are the three areas ive always had trouble with.  The ugly dog catch vest solves all those and many of their bay take care of at least two of the three.


----------



## doubleshot (Feb 19, 2013)

Good hog.hate them spotted hogs thought they are the worst always are for me anyways


----------



## gigem1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*hogs*

Cutters dont get much better than that , good catch


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear you'll be out of commission for a while, but glad to hear everybody should heal for you. That's a nice hog! Maybe we can catch up and hunt sometime when I'm down that way.
 What I've heard about Dr Durham has all been good as well, glad he could help you out.


----------



## benosmose (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank yall dogs doing good little swelling and they want to chew at the stiches but I think the scars wont even be that bad.I cant say enough for mr durham to meet me not even a customer on sat night to sew up 3 dogs with a lot of cuts spend til midnight near about doing it and charge me what most vets would to look at 3 of them.Believe im gonna mount that ol ugly things head even gonna leave out one eye just like he was.


----------



## benosmose (Feb 21, 2013)

buddylee said:


> I really like the males build.



Thanks buddy he is one athletic dog little to gritty for his own good but hes my wifes pet riding buddy and I still aint heard the end of getting him cut.He might be sleeping in my spot if I aint carful.


----------



## RabbitJones (Feb 22, 2013)

Good hog, we jumped one of those spotted boars about 11/2 years ago and he decided to run across a pecan orchid about 3/4 miles when dogs stopped him he was to winded to fight but still poked a couple of dogs, my buddy had him mounted and he looks good. Hope your dogs heal fast and sounds like you found yourself a good vet. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Them tusk are huge, And congrats.and hope your dogs get better!


----------

